# A good pipe tobacco to start out with?



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

I heard plenty of suggestions but i have no idea what to start out with to try it and see if its good or not. 

So advice and what not would be great!


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

cigar_lover said:


> I heard plenty of suggestions but i have no idea what to start out with to try it and see if its good or not.
> 
> So advice and what not would be great!


Ribbon cut English/Balkan blends are the most forgiving to pack/light/smoke properly for a beginner, in my opinion. I recommend GL Pease Piccadilly on the lighter end, or Westminster on the stronger end.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok just my 2 cents but I would start you off with a Mild english/balken or maybe even a straight Oriental blend I find they are very forgiving in almost every aspect of pipe smoking and provide a great taste. If your crossing over from cigars and it looks as though thats the case (cigar lover)try something with a little more Latakia and some cigar leaf, If this sounds about right then go with Billy Budd by C&D.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

canadianpiper said:


> Ok just my 2 cents but I would start you off with a Mild english/balken or maybe even a straight Oriental blend I find they are very forgiving in almost every aspect of pipe smoking and provide a great taste. If your crossing over from cigars and it looks as though thats the case (cigar lover)try something with a little more Latakia and some cigar leaf, If this sounds about right then go with Billy Budd by C&D.


Not crossing over but just trying something new and saying i have tried it! my next goal is to try a single cancer stick w/o inhaling and what not and see how god awful those are.


----------



## Exille (Mar 7, 2011)

Dont even bother letting a cigarette touch your lips, they arent worth it. Stick with cigars or pipe. Cigarettes contain nothing but adulterated tobacco that are better off being set ablaze in a burn barrel.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

cigar_lover said:


> Not crossing over but just trying something new and saying i have tried it!


And when you realize you can have all the taste of a cigar at a fraction of the price, as well as many other tobacco types you haven't found in cigars, you will cross over. And when you realize you can buy a beautiful pipe to look at when your not smoking? Forget about it&#8230; you're gonna slide down the slope fast :yield:



cigar_lover said:


> my next goal is to try a single cancer stick w/o inhaling and what not and see how god awful those are.


NO NO NO NO NO! Can't stress this strongly enough. DON'T DO IT! :anim_soapbox: Yeah, it sounds harmless. And hey, I only do it when I drink&#8230; or when everyone else is&#8230; or at parties&#8230; or after a stressful day&#8230; or after every hour&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; Don't start.

Stick to the cigars and pipes-trust me on this one.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

As a first smoke for a cigar fancier, give Dunhill's Early Morning Pipe (EMP) a try. This is a lighter English, very well rated and easy to find.

From this, you can decide if you prefer stronger or lighter blends as well as expand to other styles of pipe tobacco.

(I started pipe smoking after 20+ years of cigar smoking, I wish somebody had slipped a tin of EMP into my hands, instead of all the OTC crap that I started out with.)


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

CWL said:


> As a first smoke for a cigar fancier, give Dunhill's Early Morning Pipe (EMP) a try. This is a lighter English, very well rated and easy to find.
> 
> From this, you can decide if you prefer stronger or lighter blends as well as expand to other styles of pipe tobacco.
> 
> (I started pipe smoking after 20+ years of cigar smoking, I wish somebody had slipped a tin of EMP into my hands, instead of all the OTC crap that I started out with.)


lol CWL, I'll trade ya tin of EMP for a couple of ounces of stonehaven 
troy


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

One of my first favorites was House of Windsor Revelation. Before lighting it has a fruity aroma but once sparked, there is no real fruit flavor. It has all sorts of flavor from a blend of Burley, Kentucky, Virginia, Latakia and Perique. Packs easy and burns well. Probably be considered a medium body with an aroma that even non-smokers wouldn't mind. I have several pipes that have only been used with this blend.

This coming from a guy that has pipes that have only been used to smoke the nubs of the sticks he likes.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Prince Albert or Carter Hall. As you're coming from cigars, I'd go with the Prince.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

It does depend a bit on what you want out of it. If you see pipes as just the aromatic stuff you smell off most people's pipes, you may be unhappy with anything but an aro. If you want something tasty as an occasional change, an English tobacco is usually terrific. If you are interested in something similar, but still different, compared to your cigars you might like a Virginia or a VaPer best. If you want to just experience pipes, you might want to try a little of everything.

OTC: A *good* OTC/drugstore tobacco may be a good place to start. They aren't necessarily the strongest, but they are good tobaccos and inexpensive. A great smoke to start with while you learn, and then once you are an expert pipe smoker you'll still want to return to them from time to time. Prince Albert has a great rep (I haven't had it yet), and my personal favorite of these is Sir Walter Raleigh.

VaPer: Escudo is by far my favorite out of those that are actually generally available. Esoterica Dunbar is good, a bit more mild, and a good start in VaPers. If you get _very_ lucky and happen to come across some Samuel Gwaith St. James Flake, jump on it (but you probably won't find it no matter how hard you look).

English: Frog Morton, Dunhill MM965, Dunhill Early Morning Pipe, 4noggins.com Bald Headed Teacher. I have other favs, but they are hard to find and these you should be able to get pretty easily and are very good.

Aromatic: These are very dependent upon correct technique and can easily cause tongue bite if you try to smoke them too fast. They also rarely taste anywhere near as good as they smell. However, there are a few that taste great and are more forgiving than others. Solani Sweet Mystery X tastes and smells terrific and it is pretty forgiving. Another good one to start with is MacBaren Vanilla Flake.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Exille said:


> Dont even bother letting a cigarette touch your lips, they arent worth it. Stick with cigars or pipe. Cigarettes contain nothing but adulterated tobacco that are better off being set ablaze in a burn barrel.


What he said!


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Shawn said:


> What he said!


Haha ok ok ok i get it! i wont try cancer sticks. But you guys are great for advice.


----------



## pipeguy (Jan 25, 2011)

Got a few hints from this thread. I'm going to try some Early Morning Pipe.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Since I'm new here, not able to private message on this forum yet. When I build my post list, I'll pm you with som news.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

canadianpiper said:


> Ok just my 2 cents but I would start you off with a Mild english/balken or maybe even a straight Oriental blend I find they are very forgiving in almost every aspect of pipe smoking and provide a great taste. If your crossing over from cigars and it looks as though thats the case (cigar lover)try something with a little more Latakia and some cigar leaf, If this sounds about right then go with Billy Budd by C&D.


An oriental or Billy Budd are good tobaccos for lots of flavor.



Exille said:


> Dont even bother letting a cigarette touch your lips, they arent worth it. Stick with cigars or pipe. Cigarettes contain nothing but adulterated tobacco that are better off being set ablaze in a burn barrel.


Absolutely take this advice. Cigarettes are a nicotine delivery device and nothing more. It's like wanting to stick a needle in your arm just to say you've done it.



Fuzzy said:


> One of my first favorites was House of Windsor Revelation.


A wonderfully light english here! I highly recommend it. Or C&D's Ephiphany which is a great alternative as well.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

cigar_lover said:


> I heard plenty of suggestions but i have no idea what to start out with to try it and see if its good or not.
> 
> So advice and what not would be great!


I'm surprised no one came up with the best answer to this post: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/78493-newbie-sampler-trade-pipes.html


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Prince Albert or Carter Hall. As you're coming from cigars, I'd go with the Prince.


+1 :tu


----------

